# Heat pressing on backpacks



## hc90 (May 22, 2016)

Hey, I currently run a t shirt business printing our designs on tees but want to expand and print on backpacks. I have a swing away press however I cannot adjust the height as the nob is jarred. Can I use a cap press to print? Would this work? Or would I be better off getting a clam press?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Why a clam press? Why not just buy another swing-away, or get your existing one repaired?


----------

